# على رأسهم الأمريكيين



## rositakay

مرحباً
نأمل بأن يعيد الغربيون وعلى رأسهم الأميركيين النظر في موقفهم تجاه الإسلام 
نقول هنا الأمريكيين أم الأمريكيون

شكراً


----------



## akhooha

الأمريكيون...


----------



## Arabic Guru

تستطيع صياغة الجملة بشكل آخر:ـ
نأملُ أن يعيدَ الغرب وعلى رأسه أمريكا النظر في مواقفهم تُجاه الإسلام
أو
نأملُ أن تعيدَ الدول الغربية وعلى رأسها أمريكا النظر في مواقفهم تُجاه الإسلام


----------

